# [Mar 4, 2013] Blackbird Raum Show in OKC (Oklahoma City, OK)



## LexiLuck (Feb 1, 2013)

I can't fucking wait. They haven't been here in a min. If you want more info message me or I'll just be posting videos/pictures.


----------



## Tuesdaydowns (Feb 2, 2013)

Cover charge?


----------



## Alex the Weaver (Feb 25, 2013)

They are playing in Tucson tomorow night. I think it's going to be kind of crazy in a good way. Besides all the townies and usual number of Travelers, a primitive skills share gathering just ended in the desert by here, and more folks are coming for a radical herbalists' gathering shortly after the show.


----------

